# K-9 Video cool



## rjholla (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome video! I'll have to email it to the K9's at my husbands police department! They are such awesome dogs to watch!!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool video, I love watching the videos with the police dogs.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

That hit at 3:39 is just awesome!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Love it! Very cool video :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hunther's Dad said:


> That hit at 3:39 is just awesome!


 He X'd that bad guy! 
Nice tribute!


----------



## Ty the shepherd guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats just a great video! Loved watching that.


----------

